# Going to be adding in Nubian's into our herd.



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

This is going to be a whole new adventure.:haha: We raise Nigerians but I feel like a newbie learning bloodlines & conformation on Nubian's. My good friend past away a few months ago. She raised Nubian's. Her son is only 19 & can not take care of all the animals. Well I decided to bring him back home. (I owned him for a week or two when he was 4 months old. I won him in a silent auction that I believed I would have been out bid on) He is a buck out of Six M Galaxy sire/dam. Loved some of his kids he had the last two years. Now I am researching bloodlines & conformation for a doe or two. I am not sure how this adventure is going to turn out. We have a few good Nubian breeders in Az. California is not that far. We are picking up a Nigerian doe today from CA. We have a lot of goals with our Nigerians & adding in Nubian's may be a challenge. He is going to need a little TLC because he has not had much in almost a year. 
Any advise on Nubian's?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your new adventure! Six M Galaxy sired some nice kids! As with any goats I would make sure you see the hard copy of CURRENT testing for CAE/Johnes - also I would want the G6S status of the sire and dam if getting kids, or the status of the mature goat - with the paperwork to back it up. I love my Nubians, I find them easy to keep, lots of creamy milk - do check out the udders and the LA scores if available. There are some nice breeders out west. Have fun!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

goatblessings said:


> Congrats on your new adventure! Six M Galaxy sired some nice kids! As with any goats I would make sure you see the hard copy of CURRENT testing for CAE/Johnes - also I would want the G6S status of the sire and dam if getting kids, or the status of the mature goat - with the paperwork to back it up. I love my Nubians, I find them easy to keep, lots of creamy milk - do check out the udders and the LA scores if available. There are some nice breeders out west. Have fun!


Thank you. I am going to quarantine him. I know he has not been tested in over a year. I put a holding pen by my horses to keep him away from my ND. I can ask the Crow's if his parents are G6S normal. If not I will test. They bred him. His name is Crow's Dairy Coco's Tuxedo. He is 24.44% inbred. Coco's Lucky Tiger at 6.86% the rest are 1.74% & below. Should I stay away from his lines being that inbred? I am not sure on percentages with Nubians.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking briefly at his genetics I notice that his grandsire is the same on the top and the bottom. If he has any LA scores, I would look at that and see if you can find some complimentary does. Also look at any performance records for his progeny. I didn't notice any G6S info on parents, but that doesn't mean it's not there, updates are slow in coming. There are some outstanding bloodlines in your area. It will be fun matching him up!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh - pics????? Would love to see him.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

goatblessings said:


> Oh - pics????? Would love to see him.


I will have to get some better pictures once he has some TLC. I just got him home. He is super sweet.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

He is home now. He is doing good. Very sweet & semi walks. Lol


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So handsome!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty guy! Wish I had some black....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is your buck doing? And have you found a suitable Nubian doe yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been looking for a nice doe within a few hours away. I am not finding a lot yet. I found one but already bred & not sure about her udder. Another one I am not sure I like her topline. I am trying to be picky. Now I have studied some lines & know what confirmation I am looking for it is becoming harder to find one. I need a breeding age doe not bred. I am going to call a breeder tomorrow. I really liked one of her does at the show.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does he have a split scrotum? Or udder?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

^ I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Does he have a split scrotum? Or udder?


Udder


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

It is his teats.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Just took the pictures & didn't want to go in his pen. So not the best.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The sire of a doe I used to own had an udder that produced milk too. His breeder even milked him.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Goat_Scout said:


> The sire of a doe I used to own had an udder that produced milk too. His breeder even milked him.


I know that heavy milk lines do this. I haven't tried milking him but do check for heat in it & keep an eye on it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We were a host herd this year for Linear Appraisal and some folks had a Lamancha buck who was in milk


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> We were a host herd this year for Linear Appraisal and some folks had a Lamancha buck who was in milk


Did the appraiser comment on it?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Crystal said:


> Did the appraiser comment on it?


We all commented that we did not want any of that cheese 
But it did not negatively affect his score
Its not common but not exactly rare with bucks from heavy milkers


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hopefully you get good milkers out of his daughters!


----------

